# jib progression



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Nickx said:


> Hey guys, I just recently picked up jibbing, and I have a couple box specific questions.
> 
> What do I try after ive learned 50-50s and boardslides?
> 
> ...


i would suggest getting a lesson. that's what I did and it really helped me progress.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nickx said:


> Hey guys, I just recently picked up jibbing, and I have a couple box specific questions.
> 
> What do I try after ive learned 50-50s and boardslides?
> 
> ...


Are you riding on to the box? Eventually you will want to learn how to be able to get onto a "street-style" rail by angling on from the side. When trying to do spins (past 180), lead with your head and shoulder... don't try to turn your hips as you will likely counter-rotate.

Other tricks to think about
- 50-50
- nosepress
- tailpress... 
- boardslide ride out switch
- frontside boardslide (I'm assuming you are doing what is typically a "backside boardslide" which is when you toeside edge is facing downhill), a frontside is when your heelside edge is going downhill (you'll lean about lipslides later).


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

ive got both boardslides down, and tail presses. also 50-50 180 off


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Switch tricks, frontside 270's, 180's to presses. Take it to a bigger rail.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nickx said:


> Hey guys, I just recently picked up jibbing, and I have a couple box specific questions.
> What do I try after ive learned 50-50s and boardslides?
> also when im trying to do spins on a box do i just turn my hips and look over my shoulders
> thanks in advance!


Are you doing just straight boxes or the more complex boxes too.
up-flat, down-flat-down, kink, triangle, whale tale ????


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

slyder said:


> Are you doing just straight boxes or the more complex boxes too.
> up-flat, down-flat-down, kink, triangle, whale tale ????


Granite Peak FTW!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

mrmidWest said:


> Granite Peak FTW!


My 1st trip there ever. Me and my 2 boys went there last season, gonna go again this year.

My 1st time riding real boxes. The only one I didn't try was the up-down triangle. That was my 2nd season riding and TOTAL newbie to park. We had a blast and I gained confidence to try more park. Working on better box tricks and rails if we ever get some snow.

Trying to swing a long weekend to GP otherwise it will be a day trip, long day. 3 hour ride up, all day riding, 3 hours home, but OHHHH so worth it.

Do you ride there much??? They seemed to have something for everyone. I stayed off the "double blacks" a few of the blacks I was a bit shaky on but rode them technically and got more comfortable.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

You could try a buttered pretzel. Checkout Youtube for instructions. It's a trick I'm working on right now; looks sick coming on/off a rail.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nickx said:


> ive got both boardslides down, and tail presses. also 50-50 180 off


That's pretty good. You can do almost everything I can do - my favorite trick is tailslide-270.






You can also try pretzel (270 out but in the opposite direction of your initial 90).


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

slyder said:


> Are you doing just straight boxes or the more complex boxes too.
> up-flat, down-flat-down, kink, triangle, whale tale ????


the place i go to(ski brule in the U.P) only had a straight box and an up down box.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

do bagel two sevens off before you try pretzels. Pretzels cab be difficult because of how much you have to counter-rotate to snap out the pretzel.

My progression list would be:

50-50 ride on
50-50 front side on street styles
50-50 back side "
board slides using the shifty method
front or back boards (depending on which you find easier, front or backside 50-50's) on street type features
front or back boards to fakie
lip slides, front and backside
5-0 on boxes
front and backside 50-50, 180 out (both ways)
front or back boards, 270 bagel out
then start 180 easy way on switch 50-50, then 180 hardway to switch 50-50


That's a pretty good list to keep you busy for more than a season. Stuff like two sevens and 3's on are pretty tech and by then, you should be able to figure out what to do next. You can start doing combos like 180 to fakie 5-0, 180 out and things like that. I would suggest starting some of the stuff switch because obviously you want to be able to do a switch 50-50 before you 180 into one. You can figure that stuff out pretty quickly. Do boards before lipslides, then do tail and nose slides and blunt/noseblunt last because they're a combination of lipslide movements with nose/tail slide balance points. Then you can make them more tech with 270's out etc.


----------

